# When your own kid is one of the "crazies?



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

We have three kids ranging from 39 - 48. The oldest, a daughter is a highly paid executive making 7 figures a year. (yes way over three million a year) Two years ago, she decided to get a divorce from a great guy. he's the only one that made sure we saw the two grandkids. She called my wife and wanted us to take her side in the divorce. when my wife told we weren't taking sides, she then told her I had been mean to her when she was a kid and that we were no longer her parents. Bad news? No not really.

From that time on, when we were with the ex son in law and grandkids we had fun. Didn't have to worry about "stepping on egg shells" as we did when the daughter was around. 

My wife and I made certain that when the grandkids were around that nothing was said about their mother. Her name would never be mentioned. One of the grand kids is in college and the second is in high school

So guess what? the day before Thanksgiving my wife gets nasty text from the daughter. our grand daughter who is in high school is not allowed to see us anymore and if we do see her, she will bring a restraining order against us. This was because of all the bad things that we have been telling the grand daughter and the negative comments made on social media. (my wife and I seldom post on social media and never have mentioned or responded to any family posts) 

Ex son in law sees his lawyer and is told that she has no grounds to file such order. But, this whole thing has really affected my wife. They didn't show up for Thanksgiving. Our son and his family did. the other daughter lives out of the country. 

So every family has crazies... and they can even surface when they are in their late 40s. Just a warning to all you parents who blame yourselves for not spending enough time with their kids. Here is one parent who now wishes he would have spent less time. 

I use to joke that parents should be able to throw the first one back... today it's not a joke. 

But here's the way I look at it. None of the kids are on drugs. all the kids and grand kids are healthy, all have great jobs and careers, and most of all they live far enough away that they will never know when my driving skills get so bad that someone needs to take my keys. 

Wife and I both have our busiensses to run so we don't sit around stewing about this. In fact, we are looking for a new family that we can like and who will like us. They're out there and we have already been in touch!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's a shame that your daughter is one of the crazies. Some people are just like that... they live with imagined slights in their head. 

I have some family who live in a similar lala land, who fabricate slights that never happened. My take on it is that it's their loss.

Your grand children are now old enough to have a relationship with out no matter what their mother feels about it. I encourage you to keep in touch with them and do things that show that you support their efforts in school and other things. To hell with their mother!



> In fact, we are looking for a new family that we can like and who will like us. They're out there and we have already been in touch!


Can you explain this? How are you searching for a new family?


----------

